# IUI basic do's and don'ts



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm currently going through my first IUI cycle and am due my 5th scan today to see how my follies are growing.

I was just wondering though, if anyone has tips on the things to eat, drink or do whilst on the injections and also in the 2 week wait.  Also is there anything that should be avoided - i'm guessing other than alcohol!

I've been meaning to ask the hospital, but I assume sex can carry on as normal??

Thanks for your help!
x


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello  I'm on my first iui too. I've had my third injection today of three and have follicle tracking scan tomorrow. If all's going well, I'll inject hcg tomorrow and go for basting on Friday. Fingers crossed hey!

I'm avoiding alcohol but that's about it really. I think steering clear of caffiene is a good idea too (but I don't have that much anyway). People talk on here about brazil nuts and pineapple juice which is meant to help with your lining and implantation - but I'm always a bit confused about the pineapple juice as not too sure whether it's fresh or concentrate that you're meant to have. I've also heard people talking about positive thinking and visualising the embryo implanting into your lining and snuggling in tight - sounds like it's worth a go anyway!

I'm really keen to know about exercise as have started a new fitness programme (only via the Wii Active 2 game - not a personal trainer or anything, ha ha!) and also do an aerobics type exercise class in the week with a friend. I'm wondering whether exercise is okay during 2ww? I'm going to rest after the basting for the rest of the day, but after that I don't know? Is it okay to get all hot and puffed out doing exercise, or is it best to stick to low impact exercise like walking instead?

I've read different things about sex - some clinics say to avoid it after basting, but others (like ours) say it's okay and in fact promote it. They say to avoid ejaculation for about 2-3 days prior to basting so they get a good sample to work with but that's just my clinic. Do you get the pessaries? I've no idea what to expect with these apart from a lot of mess!   How can sex even be possible with these in? Do they dissolve quickly or take hours and hours?! 

Sorry to hijack your post with some of my own questions, but I thought that the questions I've asked may be ones that the answers to benefit you too 

Good luck with your follicle scan, hope you've got some good ones all ready to pop


----------

